# Wood in Crystal : Bogan Canyon



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I know were a couple weeks out on this strech...
Just upstream of first hwy 133 tunnel. Aprox mile marker 48. River wide pine tree, still attached to stump. This thing is big. You can see it from the hwy as you drive from Marble Road toward Redstone. If anybody wants to pull this beast, I will be happy to help. Shoot me a PM.


----------

